# Polar Bear Reef Tank



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

A Practical Guide to Keeping Polar Bears in the Reef Environment


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for the link ... a gorgeous write up ...


----------

